
Show HN: Generate Your Waifu - kosmo
https://waifulabs.com
======
panorama
I'm a simpleton when it comes to AI/ML, but this was pretty impressive to me!
It's really interesting how well this seems to have paired up because the
portraits, while generic-ish, do seem like they're legitimate human creations.
There's probably an overworked animation studio out there that would be
interested in this.

~~~
krapp
>There's probably an overworked animation studio out there that would be
interested in this.

Mobile and indie game studios too... generating anime skins for 2d or 3d
models.

------
Gys
Wikipedia: A Waifu is an illustrated female character from an anime or any
non-live action media in which an individual becomes sexually attracted to.

Yes, I am getting old.

------
solatic
Allowing people to order their waifus on a poster or pillow at the end is
sheer genius. I'd be surprised if this isn't paying for itself.

------
Porthos9K
You just created an avatar generator for social media trash mobs (trolls,
channers, alt-reich scumbags).

Thanks. I hate it.

